# 6 cách ăn trứng gà "hô biến" vòng 1 lép kẹp trở nên nảy nở một cách tự nhiên



## MoonLight (9/8/18)

*Không chỉ làm đẹp da, trứng gà làm vòng ngực nở nang, đầy đặn hơn. Nếu bạn có khuôn ngực khiêm tốn, mời tham khảo 6 cách tăng vòng 1 bằng trứng gà hiệu quả dưới đây*

*1. Vì sao vòng 1 mãi "bé xíu"?*
Lẽ ra, khi bắt đầu vào giai đoạn dậy thì, ngực của các cô gái sẽ bắt đầu phát triển nở nang, nhưng do một số yếu tố dưới đây khiến ngực của chị em mãi không nảy nở được:


​
*- Yếu tố di truyền:* _Những người phụ nữ trọng gia đình bạn (mẹ, bà) sở hữu bộ ngực nhỏ thì nhiều khả năng bạn cũng vậy._

*- Dinh dưỡng không đầy đủ:* _Do cấu tạo của ngực chủ yếu là các mô mỡ đắp vào nên nếu bạn suy dinh dưỡng thì chắc hẳn ngực của bạn cũng nhỏ theo. Mặt khác có những người tuy ăn uống rất tốt nhưng mỡ không tập trung ở ngực mà lại ở một vị trí khác._

*- Ảnh hưởng của nội tiết tố (hoocmon sinh dục nữ):* _Khi vào tuổi dậy thì, estrogen của buồng trứng tiết ra làm phát triển tuyến sữa đồng thời cũng làm phát triển các mô liên kết ở ngực, nó liên kết các tế bào mỡ, cơ để tạo dáng cho ngực. Nếu lượng estrogen tiết ra không đủ sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến kích thước ngực của bạn._

Ngoài ra, sự phát triển của ngực còn do nhiều loại hoocmon khác tham gia vào như hoocmon tăng trưởng, hoocmon tuyến giáp,... Khi thấy các vẫn đề, tốt nhất là bạn nên đến gặp bác sĩ để khám nhé.

*2. Mách bạn 5 cách ăn trứng gà để có vòng 1 nảy nở tự nhiên*



​
Theo các nghiên cứu, việc dùng trứng gà để tăng kích cỡ vòng 1 là hoàn toàn có cơ sở vì trong trứng gà có một lượng lớn các vitamin thiết yếu như vitamin A, D, E, B1, B6 và B12,… Ngoài ra, còn có  canxi, mangiê, sắt và kẽm có khả năng cung cấp dưỡng chất bổ dưỡng cho cơ thể, giúp cho sự phát triển của vòng 1 một cách tự nhiên, săn chắc và khỏe mạnh.

Đặc biệt, trứng gà có chứa nguồn protein dồi dào rất tốt cho hệ miễn dịch, riêng lòng trắng trứng có thể chống lão hóa, giúp vòng 1 tươi trẻ, đồng thời giúp tăng cường độ dẻo dai cho cơ bắp. Chính bởi vậy, tăng vòng 1 bằng trứng gà là bí quyết giúp cải thiện kích cỡ “gò bồng đảo” hiệu quả. Nhất là khi bạn biết cách kết hợp với các nguyên liệu tự nhiên khác như mật ong, sữa…

_*Công thức 1:* *Trứng gà kết hợp với giấm*_



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

2 quả trứng gà ta

100ml giấm gạo

Dụng cụ hỗ trợ: Lọ thủy tinh

_Cách làm:_

- Trứng rửa thật sạch vỏ dưới vòi nước để loại hết bụi bẩn bên ngoài đi. Sau đó, xếp trứng vào lọ thủy tinh đã chuẩn bị sẵn (lau lọ thật khô), lưu ý xếp nhẹ nhàng tránh tránh trứng bị vỡ. 

- Đổ giấm gạo ngập hết trứng và đậy nắp lại, bảo quản nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát trong vòng 1-2 ngày. Giấm gạo sẽ tác động làm chín trứng và ăn mòn phần vỏ trứng, sau 2 ngày bạn sẽ thấy trứng có màu hồng và trong suốt rất bắt mắt.

- Sau 2 ngày, bạn lấy trứng ra và chỉ tách lấy phần lòng đỏ để sử dụng. Mỗi lần dùng, bạn trộn đều với chút mật ong để tăng thêm vị ngọt vừa dễ ăn vừa bổ sung thêm thành phần dinh dưỡng từ mật ong giúp hỗ trợ đẹp da hiệu quả.

- Ăn đều đặn mỗi ngày 1 chén, bạn sẽ thấy công dụng bất ngờ mang đến cho cơ thể: không chỉ tăng kích cỡ vòng 1 mà còn hỗ trợ làn da mềm mịn, trẻ trung lâu dài từ bên trong.

_*Công thức 2: Trứng gà hấp mật ong, sữa đặc*_



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

1 quả trứng gà ta

1 thìa mật ong

1 thìa sữa đặc

_Cách làm:_

- Đánh tan một quả trứng gà, sau đó cho sữa và mật ong vào khuấy đều liên tục trong khoảng 2 phút.

- Hỗn hợp thu được hãy đặt vào nồi, tiến hành hấp cách thủy chừng 15 phút. Sau thời gian trên hãy thưởng thức ngay nhằm giúp các dưỡng chất phát huy tốt nhất.

- Kiên trì thực hiện mỗi tuần 3 lần nhằm kích thích vòng 1 nở nang, căng đầy, săn chắc.

_*Công thức 3: Soda trứng gà sữa*_



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

2/3 lon soda

1 quả trứng gà

1 thìa sữa đặc

_Cách làm:_

- Để làm được món này đầu tiên bạn hãy tách lòng trắng ra khỏi lòng đỏ trứng gà rồi cho tất cả vào 2 chiếc cốc nhỏ.

- Bỏ thêm sữa đặc hoặc sữa tươi vào cốc lòng đỏ trứng gà. Tiếp tục dùng thìa trộn thật đều, ta sẽ thu được một thức uống thơm ngon, tốt cho sức khỏe.

- Lưu ý: tùy vào sở thích trước khi uống có thể bỏ thêm sữa chua, chanh tươi cũng khá hấp dẫn.

_*Công thức 4: Mặt nạ trứng gà, sữa chua và vitamin E*_



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

1 hộp sữa chua không đường

1 quả trứng gà ta


1 muỗng dầu vitamin E

_Cách làm:_

- Trộn đều các nguyên liệu với nhau rồi nhẹ nhàng thoa hỗn hợp này lên vùng ngực. Thực hiện massage và thư giãn trong vòng 20-25 phút sẽ giúp các tinh chất trong hỗn hợp có thể thấm qua lỗ chân lông vùng ngực.

- Sau đó, hãy rửa sạch với nước ấm.

- Thực hiện cách này mỗi tuần 1 lần.

_*Công thức 5: Trứng gà và chân giò hầm*_







​
Ngoài các cách tăng kích thước vòng 1 bằng trứng gà như trên, bạn có thể sử dụng bổ sung thêm món chân giò hầm - một trong những món ăn bổ dưỡng, luôn nằm trong danh sách các món ăn có khả năng kích thích phát triển khuôn ngực, cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng cho vòng 1 phát triển khỏe mạnh và tự nhiên nhất.

Theo đó, bạn có thể ăn xen kẽ trứng gà với chân giò hầm trong tuần. Sự kết hợp này sẽ mang tới cho bạn sức khỏe tốt và 1 vòng 1 gợi cảm hơn.

_*Công thức 6: Trứng gà luộc*_



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

2 quả trứng gà

1 nhúm muối nhỏ

Nước lọc

_Cách làm:_

- Trứng gà đem rửa sạch, bỏ vào nồi, đổ nước lọc xâm xấp mặt rồi đặt lên bếp đun trong lửa lớn. Khi nước sôi, hạ nhỏ lửa, bỏ thêm một chút muối sẽ giúp việc bóc trứng dễ dàng hơn. Lưu ý: nên luộc trứng chín tới, lòng đỏ không chín quá kĩ khi thưởng thức sẽ ngon miệng và không làm trở ngại cho gan, dạ dày.

- Nên ăn mỗi ngày 2 quả vào bữa trưa và bữa tối nhằm kích thích vòng 1 phát triển tự nhiên.

Tham khảo thêm những thức uống tự nhiên giúp bạn gái có được "vòng eo 56"

_Các cách tăng vòng 1 bằng trứng gà không chỉ đơn giản, tiết kiệm lại còn rất bổ dưỡng, có tác dụng tốt cho sự phát triển của khuôn ngực và sức khỏe toàn diện của cơ thể. Chúc các chị em sẽ sở hữu một khuôn ngực đầy đặn như ý nhé! _
​_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

